# Aena strike



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Any views, inside info, betting odds as to whether the Easter strikes will go ahead? I'm on the verge of changing some flight bookings. I gather there may be further talks today????


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rofa said:


> Any views, inside info, betting odds as to whether the Easter strikes will go ahead? I'm on the verge of changing some flight bookings. I gather there may be further talks today????



Theres a thread started here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/72643-aena-announce-22-strike-dates.html


----------

